# история



## SolnceVorot (22 Июн 2014)

Здравия желаю. Подскажите пожалуйста, расскажите о аккордеонах фирмы Buttstadt и Renardi без регистров и вообще когда в каких годах начали прибавлять к аккордеонам регистры? Кто знаток в истории аккордеонов?


----------



## vev (22 Июн 2014)

*SolnceVorot*,

Не думаю честно говоря, что здесь есть кто-нибудь из тех, кто знает что-либо об этих динозаврах. Все, что я видел на фото, датируется в лучшем случае 40-ми прошлого века. Для исполнителей они не представляют никакого интереса, а антикваров здесь нет.

А с какой целью интересуетесь, если не секрет?


----------



## zet10 (22 Июн 2014)

*SolnceVorot*,
Эти аккордеоны производства Германии.
Выпускать их начали если я не ошибаюсь в 20-х годах прошлого столетия,регистры на них стали ставить уже после войны,где то в 50 - х годах.
В 70 вроде они уже были сняты с производства.
Сами по себе эти аккордеоны очень плохого качества и ни какого интереса для знающих людей не представляют.


----------

